# Hello all :)



## Justinel (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello the forum !

I'm called Justine, I'm 13 years old...
I like mice and others rodents ! About theim, I have got twelve mice...yes, twelve :lol: 
I like read novels too...

I have got others animals too... :
Three dogs (chihuahua! :lol: ) , fish , a rabbit , two birds :mrgreen:

And, I'm Swiss, I learn English in School since 1,5 years only... I love this language and I want study it 
=> I can't speak very good your language...I'm sorry !

I use a translator fur difficult words, but I don't know if just translated ! lol
---

In the future, I want a mouse breeding...I surely will work the extrem black satin angora (How do you say ''satin angora'' in English? ^^')

Pleased to meet you everyone ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! There are many people here who don't speak English as a first language, so don't be too self-conscious about it. ; ) I think your English is fine, what colors are your mice?


----------



## Justinel (Feb 17, 2012)

Good morning and thank you for the welcome. 

I have two broken marked ''raté (how do we say ><) blue (one spotted tan), one tricolor siamese (base agouti) odd-eyes, two siamese, three splash, two himalayan, a bone and a black ('carrier' extreme black?).

Who may I present my mice ? (if I can present them, of course !)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome, pleased to meet you 

Please post pictures of you lovely mice in either 'New and existing mice' OR 'Current Litters'
Look forward to seeing them x


----------



## Justinel (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you, 
they are presented !


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your English is fine; welcome to the forum. It's always good to fins someone who is just as nuts about animals as I am, and a few of the others as well.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi welcome to the forum.I am 13 too and i breed mice i am waiting for babies in a few days :mrgreen:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum


----------

